
Canadian scientists create powerful new lithium battery material - naish
http://www.cbc.ca/technology/story/2009/05/18/tech-lithium-battery-sulphur-cathode-material.html?ref=rss
======
bcl
Does anyone have hard numbers on this one? "impressive capacity" fuels the
imagination but I'm not sure my laptop will run on that.

~~~
pasbesoin
It looks like she had a page on li batteries, but it's been removed:

[http://www.science.uwaterloo.ca/~lfnazar/linda%20nazar%20li-...](http://www.science.uwaterloo.ca/~lfnazar/linda%20nazar%20li-
ion%20battery.html)

This announcement / press release has a bit more information:

[http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2009-05/nsae-
crt05180...](http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2009-05/nsae-
crt051809.php)

 _The finding is reported today in the on-line issue of Nature Materials._

[http://www.nature.com/nmat/journal/vaop/ncurrent/abs/nmat246...](http://www.nature.com/nmat/journal/vaop/ncurrent/abs/nmat2460.html)

Yet a bit more info, including some numbers, for those who don't have access
past the paywall:

[http://www.greencarcongress.com/2009/05/researchers-
develop-...](http://www.greencarcongress.com/2009/05/researchers-develop-
electrode-materials-for-highcapacity-lis-battery-cells.html)

